# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  *** رشته برق ***

## mahdinnn

دوستان دانشگاه شهید بهشتی خوبه؟! کم شنیدم ازش
 حال و هوای رشته برق چی جوریه؟!
خواجه نصیر و شهید بهشتی میخوام برم.
شهید بهشتی احتمالم بیشتره، خوبه؟!

----------


## zista

دانشگاه های تهران همشون خوبن..

----------


## mahdinnn

دوستان به راهنماییاتون نیاز دارم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دانتشگا  های تهران همه خوبن ولی کلا دانشکده های فنی شهید بهشتی از خواجه نصیر ضعیف تره

----------


## Behrus58

درود بر شما.
تبریک بابت رتبه ی کنکورتون

ما توی دانشکده از کامپیوتر شهید بهشتی بیشتر میشنویم تا برقش.
ولی خب من شخصا برق شهید بهشتی رو حتی یه کمی به خواجه نصیر ترجیح میدم.
ولی هردو خیلی خوبن. هردو دانشگاه جو خوبی دارن، البته خب مثل هر دانشگاهی بدی های خودشون هم دارن.
بهشتی :
  خوب : جای خوب، دانشگاه مجتمع (حداقل مجتمع تر از خواجه نصیر)، جو غیر خشک، و کلی سمینار و فضای مفرح و فعال، رشته ی کامپیوتر شدیدا قوی که نماینده هاشون توی          مسابقاتی مثل acm میدرخشن
   بد : فقط و فقط بر اساس شنیده ها میگم، که اکثر دانشجوهاش از دانشگاه راضی نیستن و یه مقدار دانشگاه رو "ول" میدونن. امیدوارم اینطور نباشه.

خواجه نصیر:
   خوب : هیئت علمی برق قوی، به خصوص کنترل، از بهشتی از لحاظ علمی "سرسخت" تر عمل میکنن
    بد : پراکندگی دانشکده ها، یه مقداری به همین خاطر دبیرستانی میشه فضا البته خب این خیلی از ارزش های خواجه نصیر کم نمیکنه. دانشجو های خواجه نصیر، ناراضی ترین دانشجو های داخل شهر تهران هستن. دلیلش رو نمیدونم واقعا، ولی یه حس "خود ضعیف بینی کاذب" در دانشجوهاشون وجود داره، که به نظرم در حق خودشون کم لطفی میکنن دانشجو هاش. ما در هیئت علمی خودمون، مدیر پژوهشکده ی اویونیک دانشکده برق و کامپیوتر، دکتر غفاری نیا رو داریم که ایشون ارشد و دکترای خودشون رو از دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر گرفتن و علاوه بر اخلاق و برخورد بسیار خوبشون، از نظر علمی هم بسیار توانمند هستن.

خلاصه ی کلام. ضرر نمیکنین.  هر دو دانشگاه، دانشگاه هایی با هیئت علمی های خیلی قوی و کار بلد. 
موفق باشی دوست عزیز.

----------


## mahdinnn

مرسی از همتون، به خصوص شما دوست عزیز از توضیح جامع و کاملتون (behrus58)

----------

